# Slow Bowl advice?



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all, 

Since you were so much help with my puppy bed question I thought I'd ask you about the phenomena that is known as the Slow Bowl.

We saw the cute Kyjen slo-bowl at the pet shop and I'm really tempted!

There are other, cheaper (although not as cool looking) versions available too.

Seems like a good idea for the doggie, but wonder if anyone has any experience with them?

Also, if you have experience with the Kyjen brand, which design would you recommend? I saw in one review a woman said the 'drop' design was "too easy" for her pup, and that the 'flower' design was better. No idea!

Thanks in advance (again!)

Only 4 sleeps til I see my little girl for the first time -- and then the long wait to pick up day on the 20th December!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They are really good if you have a dog who gulps their food down but most poodle crosses are more delicate eaters so I would just go for a normal bowl and get one later if you feel the need.

They can be good if you want the meal to be an activity in itself - a friend used one like this for a deaf blind collie to give her something to occupy some of her time.


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

I was thinking as more of an activity I guess ... as there's no way to know if our little doggie will be a little piggie yet!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in the no food bowl camp!! A dog loves to work for their food so I would use food rations in training or feed from a kong or treat ball. A food bowl gives a free ride


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we have this one for Gisgo:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Company-Ani...id=1415726072&sr=1-1&keywords=slow+dog+feeder

He used to really gulp his food down in only a few seconds, but using this it takes much longer and is more of a challenge for him. He never suffered side effects from the gulping - but I didn't think it could be good for him to eat so quickly.

It does the job, and we can wash it in the dishwasher


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have this bowl http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443126820C.jpg got it from a local petshop but only to slow him down gulping his raw mince, I wouldn't bother he was eating kibble. actually Dudley doesn't get such a free ride as most days for at least one meal he is on the grooming table having a nail or 2 cut or a leg brushed while he eats!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I used a slow feeder bowl for Ralph, he was a gulper - it worked well.
It was just a simple one from amazon I think.
We didn't use it for long, and he now has a nice "designer" bowl.
So if your going to use it permanently, then have the good one.
If it's just for teaching him to eat nicely and properly - go for a cheaper temporary option x


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> most poodle crosses are more delicate eaters.


...Someone should tell Miss Lilly: she gulps her food down so quickly that she often has hiccups and / or burps (loudly) when she's finished. My not so little six month old (now approaching 10kg) scruff muffin has no idea how to be delicate!! 

I think if you are feeding kibble, then a Kong Wobbler is pretty cool: Miss Lilly loves it and it keeps her occupied for ages. I also sometimes just scatter her food or hide small piles of it in different places so she has to work a little harder.

I am starting to think about moving her over to BARF so maybe a slow feeder will be helpful then.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I have this one as Milly is a terrible gulper!! She used to regurgitate every meal and then eat it ....hno:hno:

This slow feeder is rather expensive but worth every penny. I agree with others though, see how your puppy is with a regular bowl first. Are you crating her? If so here are some great bowls that clip I to the crate 

Enjoy your new pup, can't wai to see pics!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> I'm in the no food bowl camp!! A dog loves to work for their food so I would use food rations in training or feed from a kong or treat ball. A food bowl gives a free ride


You feed NI now don't you? What do you do with the raw food if not using a bowl?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has a personal food dispenser, so bowl rarely required. Except she is away on holiday just now so the regular bowl is coming in handy. It seems funny to me that he is a dainty eater despite his no holds barred approach to everything else in life.


----------

